# Three Havens' 2016 waiting thread



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thought I'd join in the party.  :type:

We have two does due this spring. It will be End of the Line Busy Bee's fifth freshening (wow, time flies!), and Three Havens MM Twinkletoes' second freshening.

Twinkles is due April 4th. She gave us a lovely little doeling last year. We are thinking twins this year. She seems larger than last year - which may be due to her being a second freshener - but her kid/kids are active and I think I've felt a couple kicking at once.  I don't think she's carrying more than twins, but who knows.

Busy Bee is due April 5th. In the past, she has given us twins, quads, twins, and triplets. We are thinking triplets again this year. She's not as large and miserable as she was when she carried quads, but she's plenty big for triplets. Twins wouldn't surprise me either. These kids will also be the first kids out of our buck, Dolce Latte Galileo, which adds to the excitement.

As always, I'm excited, nervous, and watching them for any sort of grunt or sneeze. :laugh: 

These are older pictures ... will have to take updated pictures.  Twinkles is the grey doe, and Bee is the brown.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Such pretty girls!
Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.

Good luck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! Anything particular you are hoping for besides healthy kids and smooth births?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

nice looking does. I like the long body. I have four due in april with one being a first freshener. She didn't take last year. So I will be excited right along with you. lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice does.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> Exciting! Anything particular you are hoping for besides healthy kids and smooth births?


Well we have at least one reservation down for a pet doeling that I'd really like to fullfill. :laugh: We don't plan to retain a doe this year - hopefully next year!



Frosty said:


> nice looking does. I like the long body. I have four due in april with one being a first freshener. She didn't take last year. So I will be excited right along with you. lol


Thank you! I love these girls. They are both such sweeties that really put milk into the pail. I hope your first freshener does well! I'm relieved to have a break from first fresheners this year. :lol: I'll be freshening my Mini Mancha for the first time next year.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Girls are very close. I want to take more pictures - the camera needs to be charged and I'm recovering from the flu, haha! Think we have a couple days, but we are very close!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Twinkles is on day 145 today. On the barn cam this morning, she was acting like the kids were kicking her, kind of crouching up and looking at her belly. Not a clear contraction, just one of those "I'm getting closer!" moments.

Her ligs are elastic and low, and her udder seems a bit fuller. But she is comfortable, so I think we have at least until tonight. Maybe even longer - it's hard to tell! This is only her second time, so I don't know what's "normal" for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks! Ligs went at 11am, udder is fuller.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully soon!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:woohoo:
Let's see some babies!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Triplets! It was the best delivery we've ever had. We were watching on the cam and saw a bubble. She delivered one little boy and two little girls! More pictures coming, the one I have is of Americano (Amee). We named the other girl Tiramisu (Misu), and the boy is "Chingu", which means friend in Korean. My sister named him, she's studying Korean.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome! Easy births are the best, such a relief!
Congrats on the babies. Can't wait to see some more pictures


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Tiramisu! My personal favorite.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love her sweater!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The sweater was a gift from Trickyroo!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What absolute sweethearts!!  congrats Danielle!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you! Today is 146 for Bee, will have to see how she's looking...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry for the wait posting! Bee had a huge, stuck buckling so we brought her to the vets. Thankfully vets were able to save Bee and all three kids. One kid is a little touch and go and is living inside with us. He's weak and needs help pooping but he's getting better. Total love. We're just doing our best with them, and leaving the rest up to God right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everyone is ok. They sure are cute!


----------

